# Riding clothes for tall women



## beardorew (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi ladies,

My wife has been having a hard time finding riding clothes that fit her –she's 6'1". Just wondering if there are any other tall lady riders out there who have found some riding clothes they like. Thanks.


----------



## coldrolling (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm not quite that tall, but 5'11"...I definitely have found brands that work better for my height, but overall women's clothes don't fit me incredibly well. The best baggy shorts Ive worn at my height are the Zoic Naveah shorts. They reach my knees, and the rise is great. I have some Troy Lee Designs ones that are alright. Yeti shorts are way too short, and I have the same problem with Sombrio.

For tops, if I'm doing a roadie type jersey, I just wear a men's xs/s Panache jersey, as they are longer in the torso. For baggies, I honestly wear technical running tops, as they fit so much better than women's jerseys. In the winter I just wear wool baselayers as jerseys...even sometimes a fleece lined under armour long sleeve. 

One thing I've figured out works best for me with riding clothes, is just wearing what is comfortable to ride in...whether or not its "specifically" for mountain biking. She might be surprised at what things she already owns that would be great to ride in, even if it wasn't the original purpose. 

If she's specifically looking for bibs that fit torso length, I LOVE Panache bibs. They are expensive, but the straps are long enough for me, even in a medium. I've never found another brand of bibs that isn't too short in the torso.


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi

RaceFace has some nice women's clothing. I have the Khyber shorts and they are nice.
Troy Lee Desing clothing looks nice also. I am about 6' and shorts I have are L size and TLD Jersey is XL. Of course those are baggy so mainly for mtb.


----------



## beardorew (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

6' here, and Ive had a hard time finding clothes that fit  it seems people don't expect that girls can be tall.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a jersey from Performance Bikes that is incredibly long in the torso -- and I have a very long torso. Don't know if this is true for other Performance women's jerseys. 

I also finally found that the Men's Zoic Black Market baggies to be a wonderful fit for me. Women's sizes are almost always too short in the rise. 

Some of the Terry women's shorts also are longer in the rise with a longer inseam. Their Euro shorts are higher at the waist and have an 10" inseam.

I'll check out Panache bibs and the Zoic Neveah shorts.


----------

